# Fromm?



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Xena came from the breeder on Purina Pro Plan puppy. Per vet recommendation I switched her to Purina Pro Plan LBP. She has 4 poops a day!

I upped the amount she gets per the bag instructions also stopped putting water in it and tried a puzzle toy and now she has had diarrhea for the past couple days. Seems to be ok now that she had 2 meals of just rice and chicken. Do you think the reason was from stopping using water with it or increasing the amount that messed with her tummy?

I think based on the amount shes pooping (even without the diarrhea) I may want to switch to Fromm. I have heard good things and it’s made right here in WI which is nice!

Looking for any input of what people think of the food?

Thanks


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max came home with Purina large breed puppy and had no issues. Overfeeding can cause loose stool. Also slowly not transitioning food can cause diarrhea. Anytime foods are changed you want to gradually change food over. I was very happy with Fromm large breed gold and when adults I switched to grain free Fromm family manufacture, reasonably priced, no loose stools, no allergies , healthy coat and Fromm large breed puppy had the right calcium, phosphorus levels. Out little chihuahua looked coat incredible and runny eyes  stopped once we switched him to grain free Fromm. Potatoes and peas he does much better with.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I use Fromm adult. I switched mine to Fromm LBP as a young puppy, had some problems and went to adult food.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

The amount is causing the diarrhea, not lack of water. Fromm is good.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Fromm is a good food but my dog started getting diarrhea with the large breed adult food. Did great on the lbp. I recently switched him to the 4 star grain free and he loves it and no more diarrhea. It’s more expensive but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

I have a little under half a bag of the pro plan left. Now that her tummy seems to be better should I just give her the pro plan a couple days by itself before I start mixing in rhe Fromm?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Nurse2b said:


> I have a little under half a bag of the pro plan left. Now that her tummy seems to be better should I just give her the pro plan a couple days by itself before I start mixing in rhe Fromm?


You will use up the Pro Plan faster if you don't mix yet. I like to switch very slowly, 1/2 a day only.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Fromm is a great family company -- their foods seem to agree with most dogs very well, they have decent control over ingredient sourcing (check the website for origin of each ingredient -- nothing from China), they've never had a serious recall, and they take quality control seriously. 

If you end up becoming a Fromm customer, sign up for their emails. They send out nice coupons a few times a year for a free bag of treats with food purchase, or a free small bag of food with purchase of a big bag. Your local retailer can also hook you up with their buy 12-get 1 free loyalty program.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I feed Griff (12 wks) Fromm LBP. He had some soft poop at first but is fine now. He gets Fromm in the AM and noon and raw in the evening.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I use Fromm. My guys like it, and seem to do well on it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I buy small bags to rotate brands so they get a variety of nutrients since every brand is different.


----------

